# Which One?



## Kipcha (Oct 11, 2011)

So I'm debating between these two cameras. I'm not very up on the tech lingo, so I just want opinions. Which camera is prefered?


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 11, 2011)

What 2 are you debating inbetween?


----------



## Kipcha (Oct 11, 2011)

Sorry, I realise now that I posted it for under the title but not in the actual post 

Canon D60 and Nikon D7000


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 11, 2011)

Have you ever owned an SLR before?
If so what brand?
what is your SLR experience?


----------



## Kipcha (Oct 11, 2011)

None whatsoever, hence my lack of knowledge on the entire thing. I have been getting some help from a few people (Including Stan!) but I just wanted some different opinions, especially before shelling out this much money (I don't think we've ever spent over $400 on a camera before). I've been playing around with a few in Blacks and I have a friend who is going to teach me a bit on her Canon D60 on Friday and let me mess around with it a bit.

What I have been using Canon Powershot SX120 IS.


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 11, 2011)

If you've never used a SLR before your best bet is to go for an entry level SLR like the Canon Rebel or Nikon D90.

Your pictures wont be any better with a higher model camera. Especially if you have never used an SLR before. The higher models are better used in manual and that takes alot of practice and learning all of which is easily accomplished on the entry level series.

The photos those 2 cameras i listed will take STUNNING photos, but once again until you learn how to use them. There alot of learning right there on its own, nevermind taking a step up to a semi-professional. Theres no need to shell out that much money yet  Canon is great as you can usually pick up a slightly older model with lenses suppper cheap when a store has a sale. Since they bring out new models so often with the rebel series. You can get the body and usually 2 lenses for under $1000 and you will be able to take some AMAZING photos once you learn how. Honestly no need to get one of the more expensive ones, save up for one of those a few years down the road. 

Personally I would go for Canon, all my equipment is canon, and needles to say I am not a delicate person and my stuff gets trashed. Both my rebel and Powershoot have withstood the tests of time, floor, sand, water.... the list goes on.


----------



## smudgethebunny (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey there. If it's between them camera's I would without a doubt go for the Canon 60D! If you want to have a look on my YouTube channel I've setup for my bunny, you'll see how amazing the 60D records video! http://www.youtube.com/user/smudgethebunny


----------



## OneTwoThree (Nov 2, 2011)

What did you end up getting?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 3, 2011)

Kipcha got the Nikon D7000. She was able to get some amazing rabbit jumping pictures and with the low light capabilities, she took some nice Christmas tree lights.


----------

